# Pacemaker and interogation clarification



## sirisha (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to cardiology speacility.Recently we are getting lots of pacemaker evaluation and interogation codes.The format of the record are same for all the charts but in few charts the physician marks 93279 - 93284 and in some other he marks 93288-93289. I could not find any differnce in both the records.

Can anyone please explain me how  to find the differnce between the records to code 93279 - 93284,93288-93289, and 93294- 93299.

I will be very much thankful if anyone could help me in deriving exact codes for these charts.

Thanks,
Sirisha. CPC


----------



## mceisele (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Sirisha,
I can not cover all of the information in the 2-1/2 pages of section notes preceding these codes, but I can tell you that 93279-84 are for programing device (in person), 93288-89 are for interrogation in person and 93294-99 are for remote interrogation. 
There are also rules stating which codes can not be reported with others and regulating the number of days (monitoring period and frequency of reporting).   _CPT 2009 Changes an Insider's View_, provides rationale and clinical examples that may help.
Celeste


----------



## kimberlybaggott@gmail.com (Jan 21, 2013)

*device monitoring*

for the pacemaker i use the following codes
          remote(download) 93294, 93296
          in office single lead 93279
          in office dual lead  93280
          in office multi lead 93281

for the icd I use the following
          remote(download) 93295, 93296
          in office single lead 93282
          in office dual lead  93283
          in office multi lead 93285

the optivol use 93297, 93299

the let me know if this helps


----------

